# Backup In Ludlow, Mass



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking for a backup in Ludlow, MA New plow this year so hopefully I will not need back up. But it's always nice to have.

I have 14 driveway accounts that it would be nice to have back up for. 20$-30$ each.

I can also back you up if needed and you are close to Ludlow. I can do driveways and small parking lots.


----------

